# Dixon ~ Needs Special Home



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2013)

Meet Dixon, our dear little roughly 8 month old Dutch.

Dixon was, until March 10, running feral. He was caught by someone and brought to us when he became a little too much for her to handle (She had another feral bun she was caring for) and he came skinny, filthy and very much afraid. He was frozen in the back of the carrier and while he tolerated handling very well, he seemed too afraid to put up much of a fight.

Underneath all that wildness there is a very sweet, adventurous and happy bunny that we have seen snippets of. When he grows used to you he is very curious, he'll come over and nosebonk you looking for attention, even going as far to put his little feet on your knee. The other day, I even caught him binkying, which was a huge breakthrough!






He is a little glutton and loves treats, particularly freeze-dried fruit, a bag he has already come to recognize.

He would make someone a wonderful pet, but we are going to wait for someone who is right for him. We are hoping that he will be going to a single pet home (Perhaps even a bonded partner for another bun) and definitely no children. He is still extremely timid and probably always will be, so the unpredictable and quick movements of children will simply be far too much for him.

While he is getting better, he does need a gentle touch, especially when it comes to picking him up. Like a lot of rabbits, he calms right down when you have him but the actual act of picking him up can be a challenge. He does struggle, but so far he's never bitten anyone, or even threatened to. He's just afraid, so you need to have patience and time.






He does like sitting on laps and will let you rub his head for hours.

Really, he's such a good boy, it's a shame people are so irresponsible with their animals. Who knows how long he was out there fending for himself (Judging by his behavior, we're guessing quite a while).

He will be going in for his neuter in a few short weeks after he gains some weight.






A picture of our first night, not sure how well it shows but he's practically just skin and bones under there at the time, Alberta winters are harsh. He's already looking and feeling much better.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 29, 2013)

Well SHOOT. I could care for this darling. I know I could! I'm very patient & have worked with a few... damaged... rabbits before. I'm fairly good with skittishness & I think since this fellow loves love, being petted & such, my gentle Harrow would be a good match for him. Unfortunately my resources do not allow me to receive a second rabbit at this time. If we could curse on this forum I assure you I'd have a mouthful of them right now. ARRRGH I could totally do this! Argh argh argh.

I regret not being able to take him-- rest assured I would if I could. I hope he finds an appropriate Forever Home, & even though I don't know him I'm thankful to you for fostering him.

Superfluous question: I was under the impression that Dutch referred to a specific coat pattern. How can you tell that he is a Dutch boy if he's only got one white sock?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Superfluous question: I was under the impression that Dutch referred to a specific coat pattern. How can you tell that he is a Dutch boy if he's only got one white sock?



While he doesn't have the breed standard coat pattern (Like some of my guys in my avatar) he does have the Dutch body type, size and all the rabbits in the area where he came from (There is a large feral rabbit population in the area) are pretty much all Dutchs, with very few that aren't and those are usually recent dumps.

Dutch is a breed, not just a coat pattern, they have been bred to look a certain way but if they are allowed to interbreed willy-nilly like they do in this situation, you will get all kinds of patterns


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 29, 2013)

Once again, I'm too far away to rescue one of the buns that I always see you post about; but I'll pray he finds the perfect home very soon-sounds like a special little guy!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 29, 2013)

Aww, he looks like a real sweety. Love that one white sock. Best of luck finding him a home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2013)

ray:


----------



## existenziell (Apr 2, 2013)

Aww he's so cute! I wish he were closer :/


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 25, 2013)

Dixon is still up for adoption! He went in for his neuter and took it like a champ, was eating and pooping that very night. He's getting gradually better with handling and truly think that in the right home, he is going to make someone a wonderful house rabbit. I'm actually cuddling him as I type this and he's nose-bonking my chin. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

Wish I were closer! <3


----------



## Kipcha (May 21, 2013)

Dixon is still up for adoption!


----------



## teresa8oats (May 21, 2013)

He Really Does look like a Havana!


----------



## teresa8oats (May 22, 2013)

To tell you the truth I have been looking at him and I do belive that he is a Havana. I was at a show the other day and I saw a rabbit that looks like him and does have the same body type. After all, the Havana is a mutation of the Dutch breed. So form what I can see, he is a Blue Havana Buck.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2013)

Dixon is still up for a adoption and man, is he looking FANTASTIC! He moulted out for the first time since we had him and he looks so sleek and shiny with his new hair, beautiful! Hopefully someone can adopt him and stroke that beautiful coat every day!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 30, 2013)

Awwww, such a little sweetheart! Hope you can soon find Dixon his own wonderful bunny family to love him & care for him as he so deserves. Bunny hugs to you & Dixon!


----------



## Khainon (Jul 30, 2013)

wow i would take this handsome one in an instant..but i am all the way in california..so that would be a no go..sorry


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh he is so cute! I can't believe he hasn't been adopted yet. Will be praying he finds the perfect bunny home!


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

Dixon is still up for adoption. He has come out of his shell so very much, but still needs a calm, quiet home for sure.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 29, 2013)

Aw, what a lovely boy. I hope Dixon finds his forever home soon. 

Rue


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't believe he hasn't gotten adopted yet. He is so handsome!


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 10, 2013)

uuugh why does he have to be in Canada, I love him


----------

